# Best deals- Houston Boat Show 2015



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

So who is going to have some great deals at the boat show starting tomorrow? I thought it would be good to start a thread with all the deals in one place rather than searching for each one...


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Never bought a boat before and I'm really looking forward to getting one soon, but do they actually give "deals" on boats at a boat show??? I hear them say "SHOW SPECIAL $1,000 OFF" well when they are selling the boat for $50,000 ... what's $1,000 ??? tax is more than that. 

Really interested to see what gets posted here to see if it will be worth my time to go to the show.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

i was interested in a 3G lowrance, I purchased before the show at a better price , but you never know unless you ask. Be sure to price before you go. Ill be looking for some extra shade for my hard-top and any fishing goodies that might be priced right. Good Luck,
Ill be there when open on friday


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I've bought a boat from the show before and the best thing to me was being able to walk back and forth from the different boats I was looking at and comparing options without having to drive across the country.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Flat Natural Born said:


> I've bought a boat from the show before and the best thing to me was being able to walk back and forth from the different boats I was looking at and comparing options without having to drive across the country.


 True that


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

-5 packs of baits for $20
-4 packs of baits 1 5-pack Jig Nasty's $20
-T-Shirts starting at $15
- BigNastyBait Dry Bay $25
!!!Visors, Man-Cave Signs, Coozies, Jig Nasty's, Stickers, Baits, Baits, Baits!!!
We're at booth #961 on back row, come see and have a chat with us!

EVERYBODY LOVES A BIG NASTY!!!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

anyone knows if Waterloo will have their rods on sale? How about the Boga grips, will someone have em on sale too?


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Tidewater puts up a big display and they make some great boats for much less compared to yellowfin with similar quality


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I don't know about deals...but it's also a good time to meet other boat shops and mechanics... If you get a chance swing by the SunCoastMarineWorks booth...good people to know.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

If looking for a good deal on a Nautic Star or a repower with an Evinrude come by the Reynolds Marine booth and have a chat with Bob. Got great pricing on all the models of boats and motors even the new G2 series.
Booth 8500




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I like talking to the shops who don't sell boats, about what they are working on....

Stone and Sons has a great booth there.... And I like hearing about their intel


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Be careful.

You get that much fiberglass resin in one place and the fumes do crazy things to your brain.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

jtbailey...go to the show and compare. Like bthomp24 said...go by the Reynolds Marine booth and look. Their shop is right down the road from you in Baytown. Good boats & good folks. Brett is OK too.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hook Spit will have great deals on shirts, etc. Check out their booth!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Any campers there ? Or just boats ?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Some 5th wheel trailers on display. 

Don't be afraid to make an offer to a dealer lower than their best "boat show" price. Especially if two dealers are there selling the same boat, make your offer and leave them your phone number. You might be surprised with a call back during or after the show.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

H n H rods marked down has my attention.


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> H n H rods marked down has my attention.


Ive been using H&H Rods for about 6 months. Great Rods.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I hear they have cheap guided rainbow trout fishing trips on site.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bthompjr24 said:


> If looking for a good deal on a Nautic Star or a repower with an Evinrude come by the Reynolds Marine booth and have a chat with Bob. Got great pricing on all the models of boats


This! I bought my bought from Bob! Great price, great experience, great service!


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Appreciate the kind words Curtis and Matt. Curtis I feel like I am a "OK" fella. LOL at ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The line outside is cazy open up already.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Boat show is a great opportunity to compare build quality side by side, see what lies under the hatches. I bought my Key West based on what I saw at the boat show 2 years ago.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

,

You in a Hurry to get you some of those Backcountry's (Half dozen) ? lol 



bubbas kenner said:


> The line outside is cazy open up already.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> ,
> 
> You in a Hurry to get you some of those Backcountry's (Half dozen) ? lol


2- PTXs for graduation gifts.Did get H n H tee-shirt n cap.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

How does their HX4 stack up to the Back Country ???

The BackCountry is 6'9" and I'm looking for the longer rods 7'


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

jtbailey said:


> How does their HX4 stack up to the Back Country ???
> 
> The BackCountry is 6'9" and I'm looking for the longer rods 7'


Ptx is lighter and just as durable.Great for any plastics tops n tail .Sencitivety is outstanding,and will not break the bank.Boat show special 115$.
The PTX now comes in a 7',and 6'10".


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

How do the H&H Ptx and Backcountry compare to the waterloo ultra mag as far as weight and overall feel? I own the ultra mag and its awesome but I wouldn't mind picking up a couple less expensive H&H rods just to have around.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Best I saw was David at the Sea Tow booth. That sucka had lost 80 lbs. Amazing healthy method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Any 2Coolers coming to the Boat Show today come by the Big Nasty booth and make yourself known. We love talking product and fishing. Chicken Boy and (definitely) better half were here yesterday and we hooked him up with a dry bag- a must for any yakker. Thanks Joe!

:texasflag :texasflag


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> Never bought a boat before and I'm really looking forward to getting one soon, but do they actually give "deals" on boats at a boat show??? I hear them say "SHOW SPECIAL $1,000 OFF" well when they are selling the boat for $50,000 ... what's $1,000 ??? tax is more than that.
> 
> Really interested to see what gets posted here to see if it will be worth my time to go to the show.


I bought my boat at the houston boat show in 2011, and got a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## TexasBucker (Jun 25, 2013)

Best deal I found was a new Sarge custom rod! Thanks Sarge!


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

Pick up a awesome H&H rod HX4. Got $75 off.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone see any good deals on an oxygen system ?? I'm looking to try it out in my live well.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Haven't been but i know BADD marine is there and they have great O2 setups...


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Went to show yesterday. Those new Evinrudes are sick. Some new boat designs from last year. Don't forget to stop by the knive guys booth and get some great reworked blades for cheap for the season. Bought some pieces from the driftwood art guy. They always have some pieces I would love to have. Might have to make a second trip.
They have both 5th wheel and pull trailers in all shapes and sizes. Some of them are unbelievable inside. 
And true, that new resin and fiberglass smell was doing bad things to my mind.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

looked at a frontier 2104 with a 200 yamaha and momma is MAD


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

She will get over it... time will heal her


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Wait to the second to last day or last day for the best deals. They sure did have some nice looking boats. And expensive!


----------



## SurfRookie (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are a few pics from today for ya'll to enjoy. They all look good indoor under the lights .


----------



## SurfRookie (Oct 9, 2004)

the 22' PF with the 200 Yamaha for $47,xxx seemed like a decent deal to me.. I'm sure you can shave a little more off that price too.


----------

